# I know why they make cruddy kits, and I hate it.



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm looking at commercial first aid kits and their unitized contents. What dreck! And some of the cases are a waste of space due to their skimpy dimensions and wimpy construction.

I'm doing what I used to do for pay as a vollie at a local county animal shelter, manage the first aid kits, and I'm, ready to pitch them, except that the replacements are worse and we don't have the money. In fact, the metal boxes' latches deform so readily that they won't stay closed, or need a knife to pry them open. The hinges are welded on so tightly that the lids won't stay open unless you bend them backwards and strain the welds.

Anyhone have a reference to the federal and California OSHA regs so I can make some good kits but within the laws?

Before I line em up and back out over them.

PS: basic "ten man kits" are as cheap as about $20 plus handling each. Close to cheaper to just buy another POS than refill the older ones.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

For basic first aid kits? Why would CalOSHA care what the box is made out of in the first place provided it has the proper contents?


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*Workplace requirement*

At my last gig, even though we were the medical department, we had to have our little white "OSHA Boxes".


----------



## TraprMike (Jul 16, 2010)

buy the cheapest OHSht approved box, mount it realy nice on the wall and forget it... spring for a jump kit and keep it behind the desk/counter. where ever you want a good kit.. 

if "they" ever come in and inspect,, you can point out the brand new fully stocked box on the wall...


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 18, 2010)

*Traper, my thoughts except...*

They use these kits.

What the basic kits need, as dictated by their level of training, cost/outdates, and what has gotten used:
1. BANDAIDS, 3/4 inch fabric brand name.
2. Benzalkonium wipes.
3. A couple gloves.
4. Sterile Gauze sponges (4X4 of course, five packs of two each).
5. Tape.
6. Self-adhering bandage, preferably Coban or MediRip.
7. 250 ml sterile Normal Saline.
8. Triangle bandage (two).
9. Little or big cheap tetrasnips.
10. Alcohol wipes.
11. Big sticker inside kit with phone numbers and procedure in case of injury, including animal bite prophylaxis. 
12. Incident form with name allergies, time and date and nature of injury,  treatment choices (private MD, hospital, religious issues) and blank room for meds and other conditions such as diabetes, HTN, etc.


Number each kit, seal it, overbag it, hang it, make a binder tracking outdates. Spare kit to instantly replace used ones, and central "chest" with peroxide, betadine, abx oint, disinfectant soap, splints, and more of the supplies listed above. May need a folding litter or such if incident requires movement away from scene such as loose vicious animal or out of control customer. Facility is 1/4 mile form a paramedic assigned fire station.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 19, 2010)

*I found the state law. Crikey!*

It requres a physician to approve the contents of workplace first aid kits. An amendment making it simpler and cheaper was made on 2006 but no apparent result.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 20, 2010)

*Well, I did it.*

I am now listed as a volunteer to participate in the next conference to correct the industrial first aid kit laws for the State of California. Wonder if they supply lunch?
Actually, this is an issue that has been plagued by deadlock and indifference for many years. Hope I can make a difference. I can be the EMTLIFE delegate, any suggestions?


----------



## Markhk (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure if they're within your budget, but these were pretty easy to manage when I worked with them:

http://firstaidonly.com/Products/St...stic--FAO-Managed-Refills__1001-FAE-0103.aspx

They had a re-ordering system that made slightly easier. I would normally tape a tamper seal on the front though so I would know when it was opened and someone took something out.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 21, 2010)

*MarkH About $80 too high*

I recognize the case though! Old SPARK kits DoD adopted about 1979 supposed to be a wall-hung standardized ACLS kit, had basic 1980 drugs, cheap steth and BP cuff, plastic dispo laryngioscope, from Bristol Medical.

We may explore this kit from Tar-jay (Target):
http://www.target.com/mdp/B000X1NABW/ref=sr_qi_1_2?sr=1-2&qid=1279690607&asin=B000X1NABW


----------

